# General beekeeping > Scaling up and marketing >  Undercut the competition

## fatshark

At this price ... for 340g ... I should find it easy to sell my honey locally  :Smile: 
Photo 31-05-2013 19 13 43.jpg
Apologies for the quality of the photo ... I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.
You'll note they've got much more of the cheap stuff on the left and, out of shot, was a huge pile of 'bog standard' 10+ (plastic) jars for about £12 each.  Clearly there *is* a market at £44/lb

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> At this price ... for 340g ... I should find it easy to sell my honey locally 
> Photo 31-05-2013 19 13 43.jpg
> Apologies for the quality of the photo ... I didn't know whether to laugh or cry.
> You'll note they've got much more of the cheap stuff on the left and, out of shot, was a huge pile of 'bog standard' 10+ (plastic) jars for about £12 each.  Clearly there *is* a market at £44/lb


I'm planting the manuka bushes right away  :Smile:

----------


## Neils

I'm still working on doing similar with autumn honey. I'm going to market it as having a high IQ (ivy quotient). The higher the better, obviously.

----------


## wee willy

Solid thinking there old bean  :Big Grin: 
WW 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

